# What are your favorite Brands? Products?



## BarakThePlumber (Sep 19, 2009)

I would like to hear your opinion and reasons on what your favorite brands and products you use and have found that you think is a superior product. 

Ecspecially in the Pumps, Faucet and Toilet categories. 
I am really having a hard time trying to find a good battery back-up sump system, that I like.. I have used them all and really don't know of one that I like! Just curious? I think there is always room for improvement?? 

In standard sump and ejector pumps, I think Zoeller is my favorite.
Moen Shower valves are my favorite for a multitude of reasons.. As far as Lav/Kitchen faucets?? I don't know anymore...


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

whirlpool


----------



## Turd Burglar (Sep 26, 2009)

Toto toilets.
Also a big Zoeller pump fan.
grundfos pumps,
I really like some Kohler designs for fixtures, but some are just crap.
Grohe shower valves rule imo. Although I rarely install them any more, since I do all service work now.
Water heaters, I'll install most anything if I can make a buck on it, i haven't found a brand that is truly that superior. I currently sell mostly Rheem.


----------



## Plumber Jim (Jun 19, 2008)

For sumps and sewage ejectors i agree with zoeller. I like Delta faucets but don't like the new diamond ones with the plastic supplies. Toilets I have had good luck with the Gerber viper and avalanche. Bradford white for water heaters.


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

I'm a fan of Dornbracht, Grohe, Hansgrohe, Jado, and Moen faucets, as well as Grundfos and Taco pumps for circulation, I like Hydromatic pumps and the Hydromatic Sumpro system as a battery backup, and Basement Watchdog makes a fine product, it's a shame they choose to distribute it the way they do. As far as fixtures, I like Duravit, Porcher, Toto, St. Thomas, Jason Hydrotherapy, and American Standard.

Everything I have named makes what I consider to be a quality product that is easy to maintain and repair, I am not a fan of the internal switch used by Zoeller, it's a pain in the ass to replace.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

ITs a toss up between Proflo, and Glacier Bay.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> Its a toss up between Proflo, and Glacier Bay.


Oh if you like them you would love the LDR product line.

Myself I like Chicago Faucets, Moen, Grohe, for water closets I prefer Kohler (I never had issues with them), as for pumps I am a Hydromatic fan as well I have fewer caller backs on a Hydromatic than I do Zoeller.Battery back up systems I like the SumpPro and the Glentronics PHCC Pro 240 unit. I do agree with Killertoiletspider that the basement watchdog is a good system but marketing them at the Home depot hurts, the PHCC Pro systems are made by the same people but supposedly only sold to professionals. As far as water heaters I sell Bradford White, and Noritz. The customer service on both brands of water heaters are by far the best.


----------



## pauliplumber (Feb 9, 2009)

Faucets: (Haven't installed enough high end brands to have an educated opioion)
1. Delta (Have only put in a few of the newer ones, but no problems yet)
2.Moen ( Few problems, repair friendly, the Chateau was junk)
3.Kohler (Quality parts, heavy, poor design, not repair friendly)

Toilets: 
1. American Standard Cadet 3 (Put in a ton of these, no problems)
2. Gerber Viper and avalanche (Put in 8-10 of these, like them)
3. Kohler (Some I like, some not so much)
4. Toto (only installed a few, I think they're overrated, I believe they were the first to start using a bigger flush valve, everyone does now and for half the cost)

Tub/shr valves:
1. Symmons (Very heavy, a lot of hotels around here use them, they can take abuse, made in USA, heavy brass cartridge, priced similar to Delta & Moen, can be a PITA to service if you have little experience with them)
2. Moen 
3. Delta ( the modern ones with the big blue cartridge have a tendency to leak in higher pressure areas, I believe they redesigned them though, also some of the older ones will twist apart if your not careful when servicing them).

Waterheaters:
With the exception of G.E and Whirlpool, (JUNK )I think they're all basically the same.

I don't have enough experience with pumps to have an educated opinion.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

SewerRatz said:


> Oh if you like them you would love the LDR product line.
> 
> Myself I like Chicago Faucets, Moen, Grohe, for water closets I prefer Kohler (I never had issues with them), as for pumps I am a Hydromatic fan as well I have fewer caller backs on a Hydromatic than I do Zoeller.Battery back up systems I like the SumpPro and the Glentronics PHCC Pro 240 unit. I do agree with Killertoiletspider that the basement watchdog is a good system but marketing them at the Home depot hurts, the PHCC Pro systems are made by the same people but supposedly only sold to professionals. As far as water heaters I sell Bradford White, and Noritz. The customer service on both brands of water heaters are by far the best.



I like those 2 products because they make lots of money. See, when a HO buys that garbage, and installs it, and then it breaks, they call us. Hince, My favorite.


----------



## Plasticman (Oct 14, 2008)

You left out our friendly funny faucet with the funny name, price phister



ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> I like those 2 products because they make lots of money. See, when a HO buys that garbage, and installs it, and then it breaks, they call us. Hince, My favorite.


----------



## Titan Plumbing (Oct 8, 2009)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> ITs a toss up between Proflo, and Glacier Bay.


By far my 2 favorites. :thumbup:


----------



## UnclogNH (Mar 28, 2009)

I really like Zoeller pumps great pumps :thumbsup:
Faucets and shower valves I let the customer pick. I do like Symmons for showers. Delta for faucets. Have not installed a WH in a long time last one was a Ruud. I like brasscraft. 
Don't have much to choose from supply house is 1hr 15 mins away
same with chepo. Have a local hardware store choice is limited there.


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

Delta and Grohe faucets
Toto drakes and A.S. cadet 3
Meyers sewage pumps
Rheem water heaters or G.E water heaters
Sloan flushvalves
wolverine brass tank to bowl kits
Fluidmaster
Kohler kitchen sink baskets
Elkay kitchen sinks
Wolverine brass toilet cone washers
Wolverine big orange flappers
ISE garbage disposals
Brasscraft
lennox sawblades
rectorseal #5


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

I like Zurn flushometers and china. It's a good product with a smaller price tag than Gerber/Kohler and Sloan


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

Plumber Jim said:


> For sumps and sewage ejectors i agree with zoeller. I like Delta faucets but don't like the new diamond ones with the plastic supplies. Toilets I have had good luck with the Gerber viper and avalanche. Bradford white for water heaters.


 What Jim said:thumbup:


----------



## Pipedoc (Jun 14, 2009)

Toilets,
American Standard Cadet 3 
Gerber 

Faucets,
Wolverine Brass or Premier

Pumps,
ABS or Weil
I absolutely hate Zoeller or Hydromatic sumps. Well.......I take that back. I get a lot of new clients from these guys. I out sell the competition all of the time if they are using those. They seem like they are only good for 1 to 3 years and they they make good paper weights.

I am looking for a new good entry level pump. We were using Gould but I am having a hard time getting 'em lately and with the big box stores carrying life time warranty pumps these days, I am rethinking this.

Back up pumps,

Depend-o-matic. Hands down.
I have put in a few sump pro systems for various reasons and don't really have any complaints. Zoellers Aquanot isn't too bad either.

I call the Watchdog and Ace in the hole pumps fish tank recirculators. I love replacing those with my Depend-o-matics! I see probably 15-25 of those every year that fail. I see a lot of basements flooding with those even while the pumps are working as intended.:yes:


----------



## BarakThePlumber (Sep 19, 2009)

Thanks Guys, I really like most of WB products to, however I HATE their KS faucets! Actually the faucets aren't to bad but they are having a lot of problems with their sprayers and pull-outs!! I do like Hyro pumps as well, but they had a bad problem for a while with their switches. Hydro-matic and Zoeller are the only pumps I pull-out that have been in for 10+yrs. Anyway, all I have ever used for Battery back-ups are Blue Angel and Storm/Sump Pro-series. I like the way the Storm pros go in and work, but we have had a LOT of problems with their switches and pumps (small stainless ones) being locked up out of the box!! Anyway It's been interesting so far!


----------



## 22rifle (Jun 14, 2008)

I really like Liberty ejector pumps and tanks. I am surprised no one else has mentioned them.


----------



## Pipedoc (Jun 14, 2009)

BarakThePlumber said:


> ......but they had a bad problem for a while with their switches. ...................................................................................., all I have ever used for Battery back-ups are Blue Angel and Storm/Sump Pro-series. ............................!


We used to use the Hydromatics years ago until they outsourced the switch manufacturing to Mexico. That is when all of the problems started.

We put in a couple of the Blue Angels. Good system. We have a hard time getting them and don't really offer them anymore but I still like there system.


----------



## Titan Plumbing (Oct 8, 2009)

TheMaster said:


> Delta and Grohe faucets
> Toto drakes and A.S. cadet 3
> Meyers sewage pumps
> Rheem water heaters or G.E water heaters
> ...


 
Really???


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

Choctaw said:


> Really???


 Yes really!:laughing:


----------



## Titan Plumbing (Oct 8, 2009)

TheMaster said:


> Yes really!:laughing:


OK, I thought you were joking. 

I stopped using that icky stuff about 10 yrs. ago, dang it is messy.


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

To be honest, My favorites are the ones that I install and they hold water at the time, without repairing a new product . Products are going downhill faster than I have ever seen. What used to be great names are not so much anymore. I am not seeing much that is going to last like they did in the day. Which is good for business but makes us look bad.... It is still raining here and may reflect in my attitude today.... I'm just sayin'.


----------



## Titan Plumbing (Oct 8, 2009)

slickrick said:


> To be honest, My favorites are the ones that I install and they hold water at the time, without repairing a new product . *Products are going downhill faster than I have ever seen*. What used to be great names are not so much anymore. I am not seeing much that is going to last like they did in the day.* Which is good for business but makes us look bad*.... It is still raining here and may reflect in my attitude today.... I'm just sayin'.


Which is why as far as fixtures go, I mostly have the HO or GC furnish them and my warranty stops at the connection. :thumbsup:


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

Choctaw said:


> Which is why as far as fixtures go, I mostly have the HO or GC furnish them and my warranty stops at the connection. :thumbsup:


Depending on the work you do you get left out of a lot of potential profit doing that, it was not unusual for the shop I used to work for to make $25,000 + on fixture mark up.


----------



## Titan Plumbing (Oct 8, 2009)

Killertoiletspider said:


> Depending on the work you do you get left out of a lot of potential profit doing that, it was not unusual for the shop I used to work for to make $25,000 + on fixture mark up.


Oh, is that right? Yeah, I know this and since I own the Company I think it's the right choice. I did say most of the time. :thumbsup: 

I do appreciate what you're trying to say though.


----------



## IBCNULTR (Oct 11, 2009)

I have had experience w/ alot of blue angle pumps w/elctronic float switches. not a big fan because the switches have to be cleaned every so often .zolar 100% all the way.at my company we have put in nex pumps any feedback


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

All they hafta say is you connected it wrong and by the time you get there its all cleaned up and all ripped out. They sue....you and your insurance company pays them. I've seen that happen more than once. The guys insurance company didn't care what he had to say about it...they just paid it. I've seen that happen more than once. No tellin whos fault is was really but the insurance company paid jsut to say out of court. As slickrick says...."I'm just sayin".


----------



## Titan Plumbing (Oct 8, 2009)

TheMaster said:


> All they hafta say is you connected it wrong and by the time you get there its all cleaned up and all ripped out. They sue....you and your insurance company pays them. I've seen that happen more than once. The guys insurance company didn't care what he had to say about it...they just paid it. I've seen that happen more than once. No tellin whos fault is was really but the insurance company paid jsut to say out of court. As slickrick says...."I'm just sayin".


I"m pretty selective about who I work for, I don't plumb for shysters. And I don't go into neighborhoods that can pose a potential problem. I also spell this out very clear in my contracts...I'm just sayin'.


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

Killertoiletspider said:


> Depending on the work you do you get left out of a lot of potential profit doing that, it was not unusual for the shop I used to work for to make $25,000 + on fixture mark up.


That would be nice. When I can get a HO. to go with a brand I could recommend and make a profit on I furnish fixtures also. But around here it seems they want something that looks great, less expensive. But they are built so light it is hard for gravity to hold them down. Even with big names on them.


I feel a copyright infringement lawsuit coming on here...Or leave a check in my mail box...I'm just sayin'


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

Choctaw said:


> I"m pretty selective about who I work for, I don't plumb for shysters. And I don't go into neighborhoods that can pose a potential problem. I also spell this out very clear in my contracts...I'm just sayin'.


 Heres a prime example. H.O calls and wants you to install his toilet. You go out and install his toilet. The ballcock connection nut is plastic and is supplied with the toilet. You use it to connect your water supply to the toilet. Everything is great and you get paid. The H.O. goes back to work and you leave for your next job. Ok now the ballcocck supply nut splits and floods the house. You dont think you would hafta pay for that? You dont think the H.O. is gonna say and everyone else say..."he over-tightened it"????? Sure they will. 99.9 percent of the time I'm supplying all the material or I walk. I deserve to profit off my risk.


----------



## Titan Plumbing (Oct 8, 2009)

TheMaster said:


> Heres a prime example. H.O calls and wants you to install his toilet. You go out and install his toilet. The ballcock connection nut is plastic and is supplied with the toilet. You use it to connect your water supply to the toilet. Everything is great and you get paid. The H.O. goes back to work and you leave for your next job. Ok now the ballcocck supply nut splits and floods the house. You dont think you would hafta pay for that? You dont think the H.O. is gonna say and everyone else say..."he over-tightened it"????? Sure they will. 99.9 percent of the time I'm supplying all the material or I walk. I deserve to profit off my risk.


OK, you're right. :thumbsup: I am wrong and will change my business pratices, starting tomorrow, actually right now. I'm just sayin'.


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

TheMaster said:


> Heres a prime example. H.O calls and wants you to install his toilet. You go out and install his toilet. The ballcock connection nut is plastic and is supplied with the toilet. You use it to connect your water supply to the toilet. Everything is great and you get paid. The H.O. goes back to work and you leave for your next job. Ok now the ballcocck supply nut splits and floods the house. You dont think you would hafta pay for that? You dont think the H.O. is gonna say and everyone else say..."he over-tightened it"????? Sure they will. 99.9 percent of the time I'm supplying all the material or I walk. I deserve to profit off my risk.


I know what your saying, Where does the madness end?....


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

Choctaw said:


> OK, you're right. :thumbsup: I am wrong and will change my business pratices, starting tomorrow, actually right now. I'm just sayin'.


 I dunno about changing your business but atleast now you know your LIABILITY is not limited to what you provide but also what you install. Sometimes its not clear what was defective and what was installed improperly an your insurance will pay everytime in that case. Just think about it....you'll get it.:thumbsup:


----------



## Titan Plumbing (Oct 8, 2009)

TheMaster said:


> I dunno about changing your business but atleast now you know your LIABILITY is not limited to what you provide but also what you install. Sometimes its not clear what was defective and what was installed improperly an your insurance will pay everytime in that case. Just think about it....you'll get it.:thumbsup:


Well, let me put it like this.

I supply the above mentioned toilet and make, let's say for arguments sake $150.00 profit on the toilet only.

The same "plastic nut" breaks and it causes let's say for arguments sake, $2,000.00 in damage. Not quite enough to pay for damage, right? Plus, the HO or whoever thinks I'm supplying crappy products. (no pun intended).

This is not my first rodeo and like was stated earlier the products whether purchased through "my" distributor or elsewhere are getting worse.

So, with that said the "liability" is the same.


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

Choctaw said:


> Well, let me put it like this.
> 
> I supply the above mentioned toilet and make, let's say for arguments sake $150.00 profit on the toilet only.
> 
> ...


 Exactly! liability is the same but doing it your way your not making the profit off the toilet. I knew you'd get it:thumbsup: That 150 wouldn't be enough to pay for that 2,000 worth of damage but atleast if you did sell the toilet you would have 150 toward the 2,000 in damage. The liability is the same,so charge extra for installing someones elses fixtures or you supply them. make them spec out what you will be installing and figure what your normal markup would be for those itms the customer is supplying. that way you could install they owners equipment and still make a profit even on their materials....since the liability is the same wether you furnish it or not unless it can be for sure proven the product was defective.


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

" Catch 22"


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

What I don't like is Grohe and Hansgrohe and WaterMark shower valves. You have to wait for hot water to be on the job to adjust those valves. Which in new construction is usually after the h.o has already moved in. I don't understand why they cant set their valves at the factory like everyone else. New Port Brass is similar to those and they can do it. Also with WaterMark they don't send instructions with their products and with some of the things they sell, you need them. Other than that, I don't mind most of them out there. I hate the Kohler Persuade w.c, therefore I'm starting to hate Kohler. They have gone downhill.


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2008)

Plumber Jim said:


> For sumps and sewage ejectors i agree with zoeller. I like Delta faucets but don't like the new diamond ones with the plastic supplies. Toilets I have had good luck with the Gerber viper and avalanche. Bradford white for water heaters.


 Ditto on this !!


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

ILPlumber said:


> I like Zurn flushometers and china. It's a good product with a smaller price tag than Gerber/Kohler and Sloan


I didn't care for the Zurn flushometers. Had the Zurn rep come out and they're going to warranty 4 w.c flushometers out of 6. I couldn't either get them to stop flushing or flush enough. Same with the urinal flushometers that are the .8 gal. They didnt put out enough to wash the front of the urinals out. Pretty gross acually.


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

house plumber said:


> I didn't care for the Zurn flushometers. Had the Zurn rep come out and they're going to warranty 4 w.c flushometers out of 6. I couldn't either get them to stop flushing or flush enough. Same with the urinal flushometers that are the .8 gal. They didnt put out enough to wash the front of the urinals out. Pretty gross acually.


 
A friend of mine works at the ATL airport, there changin out ALL of the Zurn Fixtures (urinals,toilets,valves) for TOTO. He said there junk, clogg up, leak, bad sensors, ect. They cant go wrong with TOTO:thumbup:


----------



## para1 (Jun 17, 2008)

Installed a IKEA kitchen faucet the other day.( junk)


----------



## tnoisaw (Jun 16, 2009)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> ITs a toss up between Proflo, and Glacier Bay.


My heart is reaching a dangerous Tachycardia after that statement. Please! No more! I'm too young to die.


----------



## tnoisaw (Jun 16, 2009)

Delta
Toto and Kohler Cimmeron
Rheem


----------

